# My rabbit has just gone mad



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't know what happened she was out having a run around in the hall then she just starting dashing around like she was terrified and started thumping continuously, don't know whats up with her


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought she had just calmed down there, but then she started again, but running round even faster, 

anyone any ideas what it may be ?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

sOUNDS LIKE SHES BEING FRIGHTNED OR IS UNSETTLED BY SOMETHING. hOW OLD IS YOUR BUNNY AS THEY CAN BOLT AROUND AND DART ABOUT A BIT WHEN THERE VERY YOUNG AND HAVE A FUNNY FIVE MINS.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought she looked frightened but there isn't anything to frighten her there, which is why I'm so confused, thought that maybe my other older bun may be setting her off but he was in his hutch at the time, 

She is 14 nearly 15 weeks so is still very young


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

sMELLS AND ALL CAN SET THEM OFF. iT MAY BE SHES HAVING A FUNNY FIVE MINS AS SHE IS STILL VERY YOUNG. bUT SHE MAY BE ABLE TO SENSE YOUR OTHER RABBITS AROUND.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Here;s a vid I got of her doing it

YouTube - Magic Going Mad


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh bless her, she prob just having a nutty half hour as well as hormones will be setting in as they set in early in smaller breeds.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Its funny how she seems to be near one door. Did you have a washing machine or anything going that may make a thumping noise.Or was that the exit out where your other bun is kept. I know with mine it use to dart about like it was being chased but it was all in play as so young.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for your reply's, she seems to have calmed down now, must have just been a wee nutty half hour,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy used to be a bit of a stomper before she was spayed. she is just showing her dominance, I would have her done asap


----------

